# What is the maximum size you can blow up a 15.1 MP picture to without losing quality?



## LeBeau

I want to know the maximum size you can blow up a picture to (15.1 MP, taken with Canon T1i, 18-55mm kit lens) without losing much quality? I would like to blow one of my pictures up to be printed and framed to be put up on my wall. Thanks for the Advice!


----------



## icassell

How Big Can I Print by Thom Hogan


----------



## chammer

lebeau: in addition to that link (which is great btw), a couple months ago i had a shot of mine printed on a 20x30" poster. shot was taken on my 50D which is the same sensor and mp. up close you can see some minor resolution issues, but from a couple feet back it looks just fine. have it hanging on my bedroom wall and love it. 

oh...and it was done by walgreens. i have no idea how much, if any, better it'd look done at a "proper" printing place like mpix, bay photo, etc.


----------



## Garbz

How far will it be viewed from?

The 40" wide print on my wall definitely never gets seen from arms length like say a 6x4 print, and thus doesn't need to be printed at 300ppi.

So the answer: A 15mpx camera could print a billboard.


----------



## Hamtastic

It will have more to do with subject matter and issues with the photographer's technique (both exposure quality and processing quality) than megapixel count.  If the photo is sharp to begin with, and either you or the lab know what they are doing when it comes to enlarging, you will probably be able to go very large.


----------



## KmH

Hamtastic said:


> It will have more to do with subject matter and issues with the photographer's technique (both exposure quality and processing quality) than megapixel count. If the photo is sharp to begin with, and either you or the lab know what they are doing when it comes to enlarging, you will probably be able to go very large.


+1 to this and what Garbz said.

A good place to get prints made is www.mpix.com


----------



## kkamin

I agree with Garbz, from what I've read.  You don't view these large prints close up, so you could go ridiculously large if you have good pixels.


----------

